#  > General Zone >  > Forums development >  >  >  Forum Attachment Issue

## bevjones

Hi everyone,

Is anyone else having the same issue as me? Everytime I click on a thread attachment a new window opens "clear.gif".

Any help is greatly appreciated.



BevJonesSee More: Forum Attachment Issue

----------


## aree_feen

Same here. It happen to me also.

Please fix the issue.

----------


## superalloy

yes. I cant open the attachment

----------


## bevjones

Admin, when is this going to be fixed please.

----------


## Marty Thompson

If the file that is uploaded has any security protection on it, it has always just showed up as a dot.   Remove the protection first before uploading.

----------


## bevjones

> If the file that is uploaded has any security protection on it, it has always just showed up as a dot.   Remove the protection first before uploading.



Ah ok, thanks Marty but the problem is that it happens for every attachment even if I have downloaded it previously.

----------


## Mohamed

Many thanks for notifying us about this problem, actually we recently update website server and control panel and this problem may be appeared because of technical issue while the updating, we will check this issue and we hope to be solved shortly 
Also we will be appreciated to submit any other problems facing forum members , to try work on it

----------


## fromCN

It is not all, partially, some lead to the successful downloading, i am also confused cuz some doc. cant not be downloaded...ORZ

----------


## redplacebo

Has this issue been resolved? The attachments are still not working.

----------


## WaRk

In Thread
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

attached files do not open - "clear.gif"

----------


## bevjones

@Mohamed - I am still getting this issue, do you know when it will be fixed?

----------

